# Solved: IPad Advice



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

I am purchasing the IPad Air.I know a lot about computers and nothing about Tablets.Will mostly be playing games and checking Email etc.Maybe a Samsung will work?Anyway,does anyone know a web site I can go to for info on setting up Tablet,which router to get and how to hook up etc. THANKS.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Any router will work with any tablet. As for how to set things up, that depends on what you want to set up and what tablet you buy. The iPad runs iOS, and Samsung tablets run Android.


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks!Everything working OK.My first tablet and no user manual.Know where I can find info on how to use it?Basics such as web surfing etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what did you buy ?


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

IpadAir and Netgear Router.Think I should get the book-Ipad for Dummies.I can build my own computer,but know nothing about this Ipad.I get on a page such as Email and cannot get out of it unless I power down and restart.Swiping does nothing?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres a load of info on youtube, from unpacking the ipad through using it etc , which maybe easier and quicker

Home button , should take you back to the main screen

online guide
http://www.apple.com/uk/support/ipad/essentials/

manuals
http://support.apple.com/manuals/
user guide
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=pPc_kAx6k3ndvuetk6bsXw&bvm=bv.64507335,d.ZGU


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Home Button-Where is it ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...aB8yM7AaZxYGADA&ved=0CFAQ7Ak&biw=1366&bih=610


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

DUH-Thanks for the info.A couple more questions-How do I delete Email that's read,How do I set it so I do not need the 4 number security code to turn it on?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you using the email client on the ipad - if so when you click on the email - you should see an image of a bin

http://ipad.about.com/od/iPad_Guide/ss/How-To-Delete-Email-On-The-Ipad.htm
http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/ways-delete-multiple-emails-ipad-27311.html

passcode lock
http://www.theipadguide.com/faq/how-can-i-turn-ipad-passcode-lock
https://www.codeproof.com/blog/how-to-turn-off-codeproof-passcode-lock-on-iphone-and-ipad/


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks for all your help.Have the basics now and will just have to learn by doing.One more question.How do I get to a Browser to surf the web?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Tab the Safari icon. You can download other browsers like Chrome from the App Store.


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

One more-Everything I try to do on this,it keeps asking for Apple ID and PW.Only one person will be using this.Is there any way to disable all the login stuff?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The Apple ID and password is for your iTunes and App Store account. You can't disable that. It's secure like buying things from other online stores.


----------

